# مسابقة البنك الوطني المصري-القاهرة الجديدة



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 يوليو 2006)

اعرض المشروع الذي اشتركت به في مسابقة البنك الوطني المصري-القاهرة الجديدة ولم يوفقني الله في الحصول علي الجائزة ، ارجو من الاخوة الذين شاركوا في تلك المسابقة عرض مشروعاتهم لتعم الفائدة


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (18 يوليو 2006)

عمل جيد وفقك الله


----------



## خضر أسعد (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عمل جميل ... ولكن لم أفهم الوظيفة الجمالية والعملية للكتلة المعدنية الموجودة على السطح ... ومشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (19 يوليو 2006)

الاخ خضر
شكرا لك علي هذا الرأي
الغرض من السطح المتعرج اعلي السطح النهائي عمل مظلة لحماية المولدات والChillersالمخصصة للتكييف واعمال الكهرباء وخزانات المياه اعلي السطح ، وهو غطاء من مواد معدنية خفيفة قابلة للفك واعادة التركيب في حال زيادة عدد ادوار المبني


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (20 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لتلك الكلمات الجميلة، ارجو من الجميع نقد المشروع وبلا خجل حتي نثري المنتدي بالرأي والرأي الآخر


----------



## mahmoud h3 (26 يوليو 2006)

رائع بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لهذا الرأي اخ محمود


----------



## خالد سعيد باوزير (27 يوليو 2006)

مشرووووووووع جميل جدا جدا ياصديقي.
بس معلش السقف المعدني الدي في الاعلى فكرته حلوه بس لو عولج بشكل احسن حيعطي شكل اجمل للمبنى .مع الحفاظ بانه سقف معدني.
بس مشروع جميل جدا.
واتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح.


----------



## الناقد العربي (27 يوليو 2006)

مشروع رائع ....م. أحمد حسني اخالف الجميع وفي رأي أن المظلة اعطت المشروع نوعا من الاناقة والخفه بخلاف الهندسية الصارمة التي فرضها أستخدام نصف الدائرة والمكعب في عناصر المشروع كما يظهر من المنظور, الشئ الاخر المدخل لم يعالج بشكل ممتاز وطريقة اقتطاع جزء من الكتلة طريقة تقليدية لم تظهر المدخل بالشكل المطلوب.
واسف ان اثقلت عليك بالنقد


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرا للاخ سعيد والاخ الناقد العربي علي آرائهم النقدية البناءة ومرحبا برأي الآخر.......


----------



## Wael Alaghbari (1 أغسطس 2006)

أعتقد أن الناقد العربي اصاب في قوله تماما فالمداخل تحتاج الي تقوية اكثر كما ان تقسيم معظم بل تقريبا بالكامل الواجهة بخطوط عرضية وهي واجهة تعتبر طويلة عند مقارنة طول المبنى بارتفاعه كان يحتاج الي كسره بواسطة كتل مقسمة بخطوط رأسية خصوصا لتصميم بنك هذا اعتقادي 
كل هذا لايمنع ان المشروع جميل وفي لمسات جمالية خصوصا في استخدام الجسم الاسطواني في النص وبعض المعالجات


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 أغسطس 2006)

انا اتفق مع وائل في موضوع المداخل........وشكرا لك علي رايك


----------



## nabil amen (8 أغسطس 2006)

بصراحة المشروع جميل والريندر جميله ايضا بس لو كانت الجزء الى فى منتصف الكتله الدائرى اخذ شكل اخر غير الخطوط العريضة كان يبقى اجمل وربنا يوفقك ولو معاك المشاريع الفائزة فى المسابقة ياريت ترفعها على المنتدى


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 أغسطس 2006)

للاسف نبيل ليس معي صور المشاريع الفائزة ، حيث ان الجهة المالكة للمشروع لم تقم بعمل معرض للاعمال الفائزة علي حد علمي


----------



## eng_afify (16 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ المهندس احمد حسني من الواضح ان التصميم عولج من الناحيه الجماليه بشكل مميز جدا مما يدل عل ان هناك مجهود بذل فيه و لكن من المعروف ان الناحيه الوظيفيه يجب ان تتماشي في نفس الاهتمام لذا ارجو منك وضع المساقط الافقيه حتي نتمكن من الحكم علي المشروع


----------



## أم ياسر (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشروع ممتاز, وياليت نشوف باقي أجزاء المشروع


----------



## سيد المعمار (16 أغسطس 2006)

مجرد المشاركه في مسابقه من هذا الحجم يدل على الجهد الكبيرالذي بذله صاحب المشروع وعلى سعة إمكاناته ولكن هذا لايمنع من إبداء بعض الملاحظات.
بخصوص المظله اعتقدت في البدايه أن لها دورا رمزيا في الواجهه ولكن بعد ما شاهدت الصوره جيدا وجدت أنك كنت تحاول إكمال الواجهه من فوق باعتبار أن المبنى يبدو و كأنه غير مكتمل خصوصا وأن المشهد الأفقي هو المسيطر.و هي محاوله لم تكن موفقه لاعتبارين أولهما أن المضله غير متلائمه مع خطوط المشروع الجامده وهي تبدو و كأنها مُسقطه .أما الثاني وهي أن حضورها في الواجهه هو حضور محتشم .
تكلم البعض عن المدخل وهذا صحيح و لكن ماذا لو تكلمنا عن الكتله ككل .لو لم تقل أن هذا بنك لقلت غير ذلك.البنك مركز للنفوذ المالي و الإقتصادي و يجب أن ينعكس هذا النفوذ على المبنى ككل.الكتله تبدو ملتصقه بالأرض و لا تستحق الكثير من الوقت لمشاهدتها من قبل الإنسان العادي لأنها واضحة المعالم و لا تستفز المشاهد.
أرجو أن تكون قد فهمتني وأن تقبل ملاحظات بصدر رحب وقد أكون مخطئا فيها.
أخيرا هي بالتأكيد تجربه مفيده لك.وفقك الله في المرات القادمه.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (16 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا للاخ سيد المعمار علي الرأي ، وكما ذكرت انت التجربة كانت بلاشك مفيدة جدا.....فعلي الرغم من اننا كفريق عمل بالمشروع كان لدينا العديد من الالتزامات الاخري في فترة تلك المسابقة الا اننا كان لدينا اصرار كبير علي المشاركة وخوض التجربة .....حتي لو لم تكن النتيجة مضمونة.....واعتقد ان هذا هدف كبير في حد ذاته......الكثير من المعماريين يبتعد عن الاشتراك بالمسابقات لاسباب عديدة ....اما لانشغالهم بالتزامات اخري او لعدم ثقتهم في الفوز.....واعتقد ان في هذا خطأ كبير....علينا ان نسعي دائما للنجاح وليس علينا بالضرورة ادراكه......


----------



## سيد المعمار (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك يا أخي أحمد على رحابة صدرك .أنت أكيد أكثر مني خبره ويسعدني أن أتستفيد من تجربتك.
أنا أتفق معك أن المسابقات المعمارية ليست بتلك الشفافية التي تسمح للجميع بفرصه في الفوز دون تمييز..و هذا ما يجعل الكثيريعزفون عن المشاركه .و أنا أحيي فيك شجاعتك و إصرارك على المشاركه و أنت فى حال فزت أو لم تفز أنت مستفيد.و إن شالله يعوضلك خير.


----------



## Wael Alaghbari (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ أحمد على ردوده واخذه بالرأي والرأي الاخر 
وهنا تكمن الفائدة الاساسية من المنتدى لنقل ومعرفة الاراء والتحاور من اجل الحصول على اكبر قدر من المعلومات والمعرفة 
شكرا مرة اخرى والي اللقاء


----------



## علي بن سجاد (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخ احمد لعرضك لمشاريع مهمة مثل البنوك
اخوك علي من العراق


----------



## بلسم الروح (28 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ المهندس احمد حسنى انا اتفق فى الراى مع المهندس eng_afify فى وضع المساقط الافقيه حتى نتمكن فى الحكم لان الحكم هنا هيكون من الناحيه الجماليه وهو فعلا اكتر من رائع


----------



## تاج الناس (15 يناير 2007)

ياليت وضع الخراط للمشروع 
بصراحة مشروع ولا اروع يجذب الانتباه


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 يناير 2007)

اعد برفعها في اقرب فرصة


----------



## mz066 (16 يناير 2007)

المشروع كويس
بس عايزين نشوف اللي كسب 
عشلن نقدر نقارن ونعرف هوا لية كسب


----------



## مجدى عليان (16 يناير 2007)

مشروع ممتاز من ناحية الكتل ولكن ارى انه لايتمشى مع الغرض من المبنى , وهذا لايقلل من قيمه المجهود


----------



## تاج الناس (16 يناير 2007)

تمنى والله 
شوقتنا نشوف التصميم


----------



## معمارى ازهرى (16 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## معمارى ازهرى (16 يناير 2007)

ولكنى كنت اتمنى ان ارى المساقط


----------



## محمدي2006 (17 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
المشروع رائع و أعجبني و الله
أخي "أحمد" ، نحن في بلدان العالم الثالث ، و الشفافية في المواضيع دي ( لأا أعلم كيف يتم إختيار المشروع الفائز و على حسب أي المعايير ) تزعج أحيانا .
وفقك الله مستقبلا


----------



## midy (17 يناير 2007)

مشروع رائع يااخ احمد وجميل ان تخوض المسابقة 
بس نفسى فى سؤال من زمان ازاى بنلاقى اعلانات المسابقات
او بنجيبها منين نفسى اجرب اعمل زيك لو تفيدنى يبقى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 يناير 2007)

الاخ midy توجد مسابقة حاليا لتصميم مباني مدارس متطورة تابعة لصندوق تطوير التعليم الذي يتبع مجلي الوزراء المصري ، ويتم سحب كراسة الشروط من مقر الصندوق تقابل شارع مصدق مع شارع محي الدين ابو العز بالدقي ، اما عن كيفية متابعتي للمسابقات فمن خلال الجرائد اليومية والتي يعلن بها عادة (الاهرام والاخبار)
ملحوظة: تسليم المسابقة التي اشرت اليها يوم 1 مارس 2007 وقيمة كراسة الشروط 350 جنيها مصريا.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 يناير 2007)

الاخ محمدي
اعتقد ان ماذكرته من عدم وجود الشفافية في بلدان العالم الثالث هو امر محزن جدا ، وخاصة في مجال المسابقات المعمارية والتي تستهلك من الجهد والوقت والمال الكثير، وقد لا تكترث حتي الجهة المالكة للمسابقة بارسال خطاب او فاكس او الاتصال هاتفيا بالمتسابقين الذين لم يوفقو في الحصول علي جوائز.......اخي العزيز ان اول مستند يتم التوقيع عليه قبل تسليم كراسة الشروط هو قبول المتسابق لنتيجة لجنة التحكيم ايا كانت وانه ليس من حق المتسابق الذي يختلف مع قرار اللجنة ان يعترض لدي الجهات الرسمية مثل نقابة المهندسين مثلا......انا لا اشكك في نزاهة اعضاء اللجان فمعظمهم من الاساتذه الاجلاء والمعروفين بسمعتهم الطيبة ولكن عند سؤال احدي الجهات عن السبب في هذا الاقرار رد علي المسئول بالحرف الواحد:" مش عايزين صداع بعد المسابقة ما تنتهي، وبصراحة بنقفل عليكم السكة....." اقسم بالله اني تلقيت هذا الرد بالحرف من دون تحريف او تأليف.....
وعلي الرغم مما سبق ذكره الا انني اجد نفسي مشتركا ليس رغبة في الجائزة - والفوز شيء عظيم - ولكن رغبة في المشاركة التي تكسب الانسان خبرة عملية وتحدث نوع من توليد الافكار الجديدة والخروج عن النمطية المفرطة التي قد نلجأ اليها لظروف اقتصادية تمر بها المشروعات او لغياب الوعي الثقافي لدي الغالبية العظمي من الملاك......
واعتقد - من وجهة نظري الشخصية - انه يكفي الانسان اذا لم يفز بالجائزة شرف المحاولة الجادة والمشاركة الفعالة......وانا أؤمن تماما بأن الله تعالي لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا.....والله سبحانه وتعالي أعلم


----------



## محمدي2006 (18 يناير 2007)

نعم يأخي "أحمد حسين رضوان" 
كل ما قلته صحيح ، هناك أشياء كثيرة يجب أن تتغير في بلداننا العربية ، لكن رغبة هذا التغيير تصطدم بطبيعة الذهنيات التي تقرر""على حسب إعتباراتها"" الفائز بالمسابقة ، نحن عندنا في الجزائر حسب علمي لا يوجد شيئ إسمه التوقيع على "قبول المتسابق لنتيجة لجنة التحكيم" كما يوجد عندكم ، كما أنه هناك إمكانية الطعن في نتائج التحكيم.
اولا : المشكل لا يكمن في هذا الجانب ، فلك أن تطعن في النتائج، لكن سوف يوجد دائما مبرر أو مبررات تهدم بها طعنك هته المبببرات معضمها غير موضوعية و لا تتوافق مع الهدف المنشود للمشروع نفسه ، حتى أنه لا يمكن لك أن تفكر في الطعن أصلا لأنه في أغلب الحالات لا يجدي .
ثانيا : المشكل كذلك في دفتر الشروط "الرمزي" الذي لا يتم إستخلاصه وفقا لخصوصيات المشروع ، إنما هو دفتر عام مقتبس في معظم الأحيان من سابقيه ، يحتمل فيه وجود أخطاء قد توجهك في أغلب الأحيان إلى نواحي غير مناسبة ، أو تجده ذات معلومات "قد تكون هامة بالنسبة للمشروع" ناقصة 
اخي العزيز بكل بساطة المشكل في الذهنيات و الخلفيات التي تسيرها .
لكن أعتقد أن الأمر في تحسن أي أنه مع الوقت سوف لن يبقى لهذه الأشياء مكان في بلداننا مع العولمة.
كان الله في عونك يأخي


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 يناير 2007)

مشروع جميل وجهدكم يستحق الشكر يا أخي الحبيب احمد حسني رضوان وأعتقد أنك تستحق الفوز بالمسابقة فالمشروع جميل وملفت للنظر وربما يحتاج إلى ما يسمى اللمسات الأخيرة لإكمال جماليات الكتلة وربما ضيق الوقت كما ذكرت والإلتزامات الأخرى منعتكم من إتمام ذلك .
ولدي ملاحظتين:
الأولى على الكتلة الوسطى التي تشكل الخط المنحني في المبنى عندما تأملت في المنطور الثاني وجدت أن وراءها فراغا هواءيا ثم تأتي كتلة المبنى وأعتقد انه كان من الأسلم أن تكون كتلة المبنى بالكامل منحنية مع هذا الخط مما يعطي مشهدا أجمل للإطلالة والرؤية من داخل المبنى وقوة وثباتا وتماسكا أكبر لكتلة المبنى عند النظر إليها من الخارج......

الثانية لا أدري هل هذا البنك إسلامي أم ربوي ؟؟؟؟؟ 
أتمنى أن يكون إسلاميا فالعالم الآن يشهد ولادة البنوك الإسلامية ونحن كمهندسين يجب أن نساهم في بناء ورعاية هذه البنوك حتى تكون شاهدا لنا أمام الله يوم القيامة لنصرة ديننا الحنيف وعندما نسأل عن العلم الذي تعلمناه ماذا عملنا به نقول يا رب لقد إستخدمناه في بناء صروح إسلامية لنفع المسلمين وقد غدت حقيقة وواقعا يمكن ان تشهد لنا بذلك أعتقد حتى الرسومات والصور التي نقدمها في المسابقات يمكن أن تشهد لنا بذلك ..... 
مع تمنياتي لك بدوام التفوق والإبداع والنجاح....


----------



## sasy0o0o (1 نوفمبر 2007)

رائع 
رنبا يوفقك
ويستجيب لعاشق الجنة باننا ننصر دين الله


----------



## الخطابي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود*

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## زياد جمعة (1 نوفمبر 2007)

المشروع رائع واتمنى ان يكون هذا المبنى في المانيا وليس في القاهرة لانة نوعا ما قريب من مدرسة الباهاوس واتمنى ان يكون المبنى حاضر لعمارة القاهرة المليئة بالمدارس المعمارية الشرقية وشكرا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لكل الاعضاء علي ارائهم القيمة


----------



## hassandiab (1 نوفمبر 2007)

رائع والله ولكن اهتم بالمدخل أكثر كما قال لك الزملاء وحاول تجربة تغير لون ال solid من الأزرق إلى اللون الأحمر مجرد تجربة
حسن دياب .....................................معمارى


----------



## الإياد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الكتلة جميلة جدا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء
المشروع كان عبارة عن مسابقة معمارية ولم يفز مكتبنا بأية جوائز، وشكرا مرة اخري للجميع
واعدك اخي حسن بالاهتمام بالمدخل في مشروعات اخري
د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان


----------



## ebtsam w (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشروع جيد جداااااااااااا
و لكن ممكن المساعدة اكثر بوضع plans /elevatio/ section
ولكم الشكر


----------

